# Holy $&!%



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I had an awsome pairing tonight. A Illusione ~hl~ and a Hop Rod Rye Ale.
Im convinced that Illusione makes the best cigars in the world. Every single one I have ever had has been outstanding and the ~hl~ did not dissapoint. So full of flavor, it held its own with the Hop Rod Rye Ale. I will be experiencing this combo again and again!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool and I agree ilusione makes some of the best cigars today


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I agree also very nice cigars.


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

gotta love that bear republic!! Try North coast Brewing too.... Le Merle is fantastic!!!

mmmm...beer


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great looking pair. Illusione cigars are hard to beat, hands down.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking combo!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome man!! i see your drinking my favorite beer there !!!
is that the one i sent yah or are you addicted now ! and on your 10th bottle LOL
i have an ~hl~ as well, maybe i should try this combo.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pairing


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great, I have not tried one yet. Hope to soon.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I've yet to have an Illusione disappoint me - and that beer looks incredible. Nice pairing!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

redbeard said:


> awesome man!! i see your drinking my favorite beer there !!!
> is that the one i sent yah or are you addicted now ! and on your 10th bottle LOL
> i have an ~hl~ as well, maybe i should try this combo.


This is just one of about 6 bottles I have stashed away. I cant get enough of it.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> This is just one of about 6 bottles I have stashed away. I cant get enough of it.


haha ! i know its such a great brew. Outside of all cataories of beer, this is my #1 beer of all time !!!! glad you like it...some day well get to drink one and blaze together hehe


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks great!! The hl is a great smoke!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pairing!! I agree with the BOTL's above. Illusione = awesome cigars!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice combo


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks so nice there!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice combo


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like a great pairing. May have to finally try that hl that been in humidor resting. I look forward to it!


----------

